# 84 Ram Charger Plow advice



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

All

just picked up an 84 RC with a 318 engine.

The truck is stock

I would like to put a 29 series Snoway on it. Love the down pressure for scrapping and back blading driveways.

Will I need to beef up the suspension?

If so, what do you recommend?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

*Added a Pic*

Picture Added


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

No need to do anything to the front end. It has leaf springs up front and can handle that plow with no problem at all. By the way nice truck, perfect driveway machine!


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Nice truck-it's in great shape. You should not have to do anything to the suspension if it is in good shape now. I have an 83 1/2 ton dodge pick up with 4000 pound front leaf springs stock from the factory,with a 7 1/2 ft meyer hanging off of it-have not had any problems at all. With proper maintenance these trucks will last forever. Good luck with it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

A 29 could be great on that truck the issue would be the mount. Snoway never made a 29 mount for that truck. They did produce one for the HT series, perhaps you can find a good used 29 in 8 ft. That would be a killer choice on that rig for drives.





































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































+


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

*Removed Trim and starting to spot weld holes*

Removed trim
started welding holes
order rear corner panels

Getting quote for a rebuilt 318 from Jasper motors


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

*Trying to decide on the right plow*

I haven't bought the plow yet.

still trying to decide on the best set up for the RC.

I like the Snoway because of DP.

I do a lot of driveways that need to be scraped down or back bladed

open to suggestions


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

*Truck on Flat bed*

Rear corner panels replaced
first coat of bondo on truck

heading to friends garage to replace valve seals


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

What color are you going with when the body work is completed? Sticking with the stock two tone or something different?


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

Most likely going to all maroon

Not going to re install any of the trim or molding. just going to put the hood ornament back on


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Hood ornament is a must! Can't wait to see more pictures as it comes together! Good luck.


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

Any thoughts on the ideal plow for this truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Western or Boss. Fisher is also a great plow. Hang a red one from the front, it would look nice on a maroon truck!


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

I like those plows but am also a fan of the snoway.

I am having a tough time deciding


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway would be lighter on the front end requiring less ballast as well as giving you the Down pressure which is a huge benefit in driveways.


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

*Does Snoway make a new plow for an 84 Dodge Ramcharger*

Does anyone know if Snoway makes a new plow for an 84 Dodge Ram Charger.

My local dealer is not very helpful


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No they do not.


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

*plow*

Looks like I am able to buy a new HD Fisher or Classic Meyers.

Any thoughts on those two option?

I have not been a fan of fisher cutting edge or myers hydraulic problems

Not sure which way to go


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

If there's are your 2 choices it's a no brainer......Fisher!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I think I'd talk to the folks at Storks, you can find them on EBay. or look for their ad in the back of SNOW magazine. the have a large selection of used units and could have a conventional mount for your truck. Any 73 though 93 dodge pick-up mount will fit it. that could allow you many more options. 

The western conventional mount would allow you to use an isamark III western solenoid controlled powerhead the red one used in the Uni-Mount. all the pump parts are readily available and cheap. The unit would look period on the truck and they pushed snow great.

you could also use a monarch style under the hood power unit and anybodies mounting/blade system.

The western conventional mount allowed you to remove the pump, lights and light mounting brackets when not in use, it required wrenches but was not hard. I did it for many years.

A refurbished conventional unit would be cheaper and as durable as a new generation plow. You do not need the computer protection or to meet any front crush standard.


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

*RC is almost completed*

I am not having any luck finding a mount for a sno way plow. Looking hard at a Fisher HD 7 1/2


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

There was a guy on the site with a snoway mount for your truck I believe with in the last couple weeks. Try the commercial plowing or used equipment forums.


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

Tried him. He has not responded yet


----------

